# Airequipt 400 Slide Viewer



## webestang64 (Jul 2, 2020)

Another freebie from a customer at work. 







From my paper stash.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice find!  Living in cities has it advantages.  Congrats =]


----------

